# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Nano do Rocha

## Paulo Jorge Rocha

Olá a todos.
Depois da experiência com o nano de 20 litros chegou a altura da mudança para um aquario com mais alguns litros.
Deixo aqui o setup e algumas fotos tiradas ontem.

Setup:
Data da montagem - 28-08-2010

Aquario - 65x50x40 com coluna seca externa, tubo ladrão de 25mm e esgoto de 32mm
Sump - 60x30x40
Iluminação - Calha Blau com 4x24w
Circulação - Tunze 6025 + Hidor Koralia nano total circulação 3400 litros/Hora
Retorno - Bomba EHEIM Compact+ 3000 Caudal: 1500-3000L/h 
Escumador - TMC V2 Skim 400 Protein Skimmer
Para aquarios até 400 litros 2400l/hr
Aquecimento - 2 Termoestatos Eheim 150w
Rocha morta - 10 Kilos
Rocha viva - 5 Kilos - 2 kilos estão no aquario e o resto está na sump
Areia - BIO-ACTIVE - SAMOA PINK areia viva - 9KG - Natures Ocean


Testes - 14-09-2010
Amónia - 0
Nitratos - 0
Fosfatos - 0
Ph - 8.4
Kh - 7
Silicatos - <0.1
Cálcio - 380
Magnésio - 1100

Fotos tiradas apenas com as actinicas ligadas.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

Olá amigos
eu sei que o aquario não tem vortecs e escumadores xpto  :yb624:  :yb624: , e só tem uns calhaus  :yb624:  :yb624: , mas podem criticar e dar as vossas opiniões  :SbSourire2: 
Se acharem que alguma coisa não está adequada ao setup, como a circulação ou a iluminação ou outra coisa qualquer agradeço as vossas opiniões  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá amigos
> eu sei que o aquario não tem vortecs e escumadores xpto , e só tem uns calhaus , mas podem criticar e dar as vossas opiniões 
> Se acharem que alguma coisa não está adequada ao setup, como a circulação ou a iluminação ou outra coisa qualquer agradeço as vossas opiniões


Olá Paulo

Antes de mais que tudo corra pelo melhor.
Penso que a ideia de colocares a rocha viva na sump não foi a mais acertada, pois ela iria no aquario ajudar a colonizar a rocha morta mais depressa.
Em relação ao layout, o mesmo é pessoal, e se tu gostas dele assim, está optimo.
Dando-te a minha opinião, eu tiraria a rocha grande que está ao centro em cima colocava-a do lado direito e com a viva que tens na sump, faria uns patamares para a frente do aquario, fazendo assim de base a futuros corais que irás por.
Em relação ao setup, acho, o mesmo adequado ao volume do teu sistema, mas tem atenção que esses valores dos testes, são enganadores, aconselho-te a fazeres um ciclo com calma e ponderação, em que não necessitas de teres a luz muito tempo ligada, pois irá-te despontar o aparecimento das tao indesejadas algas(basta 1 actinica 3 a 4 horas dia).
De resto parece-me tudo optimo, e mais uma vez te digo, a pressa é a inimiga da perfeição, por isso muita calma com esses impulsos que todos nós temos de colocar, colocar,colocar vivos.


P.S. - Parece-me que esse escumador está um pouco desregulado, pois dá a entender que está a tirar muita aguadilha, poderei estar enganado, mas pela foto é o que me dá a entender.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Olá Paulo
> 
> Antes de mais que tudo corra pelo melhor.
> Penso que a ideia de colocares a rocha viva na sump não foi a mais acertada, pois ela iria no aquario ajudar a colonizar a rocha morta mais depressa.
> Em relação ao layout, o mesmo é pessoal, e se tu gostas dele assim, está optimo.
> Dando-te a minha opinião, eu tiraria a rocha grande que está ao centro em cima colocava-a do lado direito e com a viva que tens na sump, faria uns patamares para a frente do aquario, fazendo assim de base a futuros corais que irás por.
> Em relação ao setup, acho, o mesmo adequado ao volume do teu sistema, mas tem atenção que esses valores dos testes, são enganadores, aconselho-te a fazeres um ciclo com calma e ponderação, em que não necessitas de teres a luz muito tempo ligada, pois irá-te despontar o aparecimento das tao indesejadas algas(basta 1 actinica 3 a 4 horas dia).
> De resto parece-me tudo optimo, e mais uma vez te digo, a pressa é a inimiga da perfeição, por isso muita calma com esses impulsos que todos nós temos de colocar, colocar,colocar vivos.
> 
> ...


 :Olá:  Paulo
obrigado pelos teus comentários
em relação á rocha viva que está na sump ela foi lá posta porque era a rocha que tinha no meu nano, e devido ao meu desleixo estava cheia de algas por isso a coloquei na sump para ver se limpo a rocha das algas, como não tenho nenhuma iluminação dentro do móvel espero que elas morram.
Mas no aquário tambem tem rocha viva precisamente para a colonização da rocha morta mais ou menos 2.5 kilos
em relação ás duas rochas que estão no fundo elas estão a servir para tapar a tubagem da coluna seca, mas tambem foram postas assim derivado ao que eu idealizei para a colocação dos corais, espero que resulte.
Em relação á luz eu neste momento estou a fazer o ciclo completo, 10 horas de luz diária, eu sei que assim tenho um boom de algas que é o que está a acontecer mas prefiro que elas apareçam já do que mais tarde, isto claro está é a minha opinião foi o que fiz no meu outro aquário e deu bons resultados.
O escumador penso que esteje bem regulado, as microbolhas estão mesmo na base do copo e segundo as instruções assim é para uma escumação seca.
Aquela água que se vê no copo é o que escumou desde o primeiro dia da montagem dia 28-08-2010.
Mais uma vez agradeço as tuas simpáticas palavras  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Paulo
> obrigado pelos teus comentários
> em relação á rocha viva que está na sump ela foi lá posta porque era a rocha que tinha no meu nano, e devido ao meu desleixo estava cheia de algas por isso a coloquei na sump para ver se limpo a rocha das algas, como não tenho nenhuma iluminação dentro do móvel espero que elas morram.
> Mas no aquário tambem tem rocha viva precisamente para a colonização da rocha morta mais ou menos 2.5 kilos
> em relação ás duas rochas que estão no fundo elas estão a servir para tapar a tubagem da coluna seca, mas tambem foram postas assim derivado ao que eu idealizei para a colocação dos corais, espero que resulte.
> Em relação á luz eu neste momento estou a fazer o ciclo completo, 10 horas de luz diária, eu sei que assim tenho um boom de algas que é o que está a acontecer mas prefiro que elas apareçam já do que mais tarde, isto claro está é a minha opinião foi o que fiz no meu outro aquário e deu bons resultados.
> O escumador penso que esteje bem regulado, as microbolhas estão mesmo na base do copo e segundo as instruções assim é para uma escumação seca.
> Aquela água que se vê no copo é o que escumou desde o primeiro dia da montagem dia 28-08-2010.
> Mais uma vez agradeço as tuas simpáticas palavras


Paulo

O que te poderei dizer......depois de uma resposta desta... :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Que tudo te corra pelo melhor e que as opções tomadas tenham o exito desejado.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  a todos
Eu nas tpas estou a usar Tropic Marin Sea Salt, e gostava de saber se este sal é bom ou aconcelham-me outra marca.
Estou a fazer tpas de 10% com agua de osmose, e preparo a água um dia antes da tpa onde acerto a salinidade e mantenho uma bomba de circulação a trabalhar e uma temperatura de 25 graus.
cumprimentos
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

E mais uma coisa que me esqueci de perguntar.
como podem ver nas fotos apareceram-me diatomáceas na areia e nas rochas, e tambem algas verdes isto é normal durante a ciclagem do aquário ou tem a ver com outras causas?
Se alguem puder dar uma ajudinha agradeço  :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Paulo,

É normal aparecerem diatomáceas durante o ciclo. 
Esta é altura em que é preciso mais paciência e não meter peixes.

Faz os testes nitritos e amónia, se não houver (eles aguentam na mesma, mas não é a mesma coisa) mete eremitas e turbos para limparem a rocha e areão (um strombus ajuda). Evita deitar comida para obrigar os eremitas a comer algas.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> É normal aparecerem diatomáceas durante o ciclo. 
> Esta é altura em que é preciso mais paciência e não meter peixes.
> 
> Faz os testes nitritos e amónia, se não houver (eles aguentam na mesma, mas não é a mesma coisa) mete eremitas e turbos para limparem a rocha e areão (um strombus ajuda). Evita deitar comida para obrigar os eremitas a comer algas.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Miguel


 :Olá:  Miguel
obrigado pela tua ajuda  :SbOk: 
em relação ao sal da tropic marin é um bom sal ou deveria usar outra marca?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> em relação ao sal da tropic marin é um bom sal ou deveria usar outra marca?


Olá Paulo

Eu uso o sal Pro-reef da Tropic marine e estou muito satisfeito com o mesmo, possui os valores correctos para um aquario de recife.
Concerteza que haverá tantos outras marcas de sal igualmente boas, até há quem recomende o uso intermedio de diferentes marcas de sal.
Agora torna-se uma decisão de cada um,

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Olá Paulo
> 
> Eu uso o sal Pro-reef da Tropic marine e estou muito satisfeito com o mesmo, possui os valores correctos para um aquario de recife.
> Concerteza que haverá tantos outras marcas de sal igualmente boas, até há quem recomende o uso intermedio de diferentes marcas de sal.
> Agora torna-se uma decisão de cada um,


Olá Paulo 
Eu só estou mesmo a perguntar porque nunca tinha usado sal sintético, tenho usado sempre agua do mar (cabo raso), mas esta ultima recolha de água para o novo aquário, fui buscar 160 litros de água deu para o torto e dei cabo das costas, 1 semana sempre com dores.
Por isso desisti da ideia de acartar com os bidons ás costas e tenho feito a água em casa.
mais uma vez obrigado pela tua ajuda  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  a todos
Estou com uma duvida que vai parecer bastante parva  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 
mas como é que vocês aspiram a vossa sump  :yb665: .
Usam algum aspirador a pilhas, ou outro método.
Como a sump está ao nivel do chão não consigo fazer com que a água saia por gravidade como nas TPAs do aquario.
Se me puderem dar uma ajuda  :yb663:  agradeço bastante.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva Paulo,

Podes aspirar com uma mangueira fina (leva mais tempo) mas é melhor para aspirar os detritos, ou com uma mangueira mais grossa para ser mais rápido.

Quanto ao sifão, desde que o nível da água da sump esteja mais alto do que o do balde/banheira funciona o sifão.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Paulo

Eu preferia usar aspirador,eléctrico ou de bomba d'ar,há-os pequenos e que funcionam bem na sump.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Viva Paulo,
> 
> Podes aspirar com uma mangueira fina (leva mais tempo) mas é melhor para aspirar os detritos, ou com uma mangueira mais grossa para ser mais rápido.
> 
> Quanto ao sifão, desde que o nível da água da sump esteja mais alto do que o do balde/banheira funciona o sifão.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Miguel


 :Olá:  Miguel
obrigado pela tua participação  :SbOk: 
o problema é mesmo o nivel da agua da sump, se puder um balde ao lado o nivel fica mais ou menos o mesmo e não consigo que a água corra da sump para o balde.




> Paulo
> 
> Eu preferia usar aspirador,eléctrico ou de bomba d'ar,há-os pequenos e que funcionam bem na sump.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


 :Olá:  Jorge
obrigado pela tua participação  :SbOk: 
pois acho que vou ter que comprar um.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Usei em tempos daqueles aspiradores que é necessário aplicar uma bomba de ar, com uma 'meia' branca para filtrar os sedimentos... que seca...

Hoje uso uma bomba Tunze 12V...
Daquelas dos osmoreguladores.
São ~18€ + transformador 12V.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Bom dia
> 
> Usei em tempos daqueles aspiradores que é necessário aplicar uma bomba de ar, com uma 'meia' branca para filtrar os sedimentos... que seca...
> 
> Hoje uso uma bomba Tunze 12V...
> Daquelas dos osmoreguladores.
> São ~18 + transformador 12V.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá:  Pedro
está bem pensado obrigado pela ideia  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  a todos de novo
gostava se possivel se me pudessem identificar o tipo de algas que aparecem no substracto do aquario, estas algas teimam em ir-se embora nas tpas aspiro o fundo mas no dia a seguir aparecem de novo
obrigado a todos
deixo aqui um video do aquario

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá: 
peço desculpa de estar a chatear-vos com estas questões, mas alguem poderia dar uma ajudinha  :yb663: .

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Paulo,

Parecem ser cianobactérias, é como um manto cor de vinho que cobre a  areia depois vai para as rochas e chegando a cobrir os corais. Geralmente diminui durante o período nocturno para voltar em força quando inicia o período de luz.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Parecem ser cianobactérias, é como um manto cor de vinho que cobre a  areia depois vai para as rochas e chegando a cobrir os corais. Geralmente diminui durante o período nocturno para voltar em força quando inicia o período de luz.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Miguel


 :Olá:  Miguel
obrigado pela tua ajuda  :SbOk: 
mas penso que não sejam cianobactérias, pois estas que tenho no areão são castanhas e gelatinosas, e parecem fios que se estendem do areão para cima.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Paulo

È habitual em àquas recem montados (o teu tem 2 meses),essas algas aparecerem.
È um alerta de que o ciclo,ainda não está perfeito e são chatas de eliminar.
Verifica os nitratos e fosfatos,coloca carvão activo a funcionar e vai eliminando manualmente todas possíveis.
Nenhuma equipa de limpesa as consome e alguívoros,só o "Vulpinus".
Baixar o foto-período,tambem ajuda.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Paulo
> 
> È habitual em àquas recem montados (o teu tem 2 meses),essas algas aparecerem.
> È um alerta de que o ciclo,ainda não está perfeito e são chatas de eliminar.
> Verifica os nitratos e fosfatos,coloca carvão activo a funcionar e vai eliminando manualmente todas possíveis.
> Nenhuma equipa de limpesa as consome e alguívoros,só o "Vulpinus".
> Baixar o foto-período,tambem ajuda.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


 :Olá:  Jorge
obrigado pela sua atenção  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  a todos
Estou com uma duvida em relação á circulação que tenho no meu aquario
Tenho neste momento uma Tunze 6025 + 1 Koralia nano a funcionar o que dá 3400 litros/hora, acham que devo retirar a Koralia nano e adiconar mais uma Tunze 6025 ficando assim com 5000 litros/hora.
Os corais que tenho em mente para adicionar ao aquario vão ser praticamente apenas LPS, Zoantos e poucos SPS.
Espera a vossa opinião  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  já vi que não gostam de mim  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
vá lá amigos só peço uma ajuda se faz favor  :SbOk:

----------


## Helena Pais

Boas!

Acho que deves trocar a koralia por outra Tunze...

Em relação às contas: Koralia Nano faz 900 l/h (não sei aonde!) e as Tunze 6025 (2500 l/h)...

Ficavas com 5000 l/h... caso achasses que ficavas com corrente a mais, metias as bombas mais baixas e aponta-las para cima... Outra solução, era comprares uma Tunze 9045 que são reguláveis (1500-4500 l/h) e quando fizeres o próximo update já teres uma bomba...

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boas!
> 
> Acho que deves trocar a koralia por outra Tunze...
> 
> Em relação às contas: Koralia Nano faz 900 l/h (não sei aonde!) e as Tunze 6025 (2500 l/h)...
> 
> Ficavas com 5000 l/h... caso achasses que ficavas com corrente a mais, metias as bombas mais baixas e aponta-las para cima... Outra solução, era comprares uma Tunze 9045 que são reguláveis (1500-4500 l/h) e quando fizeres o próximo update já teres uma bomba...


 :Olá:  Helena
Obrigado pela tua opinião
A Hydor Koralia nano faz 900 l/h e podes ver aqui é a Koralia NANO 900 
http://www.pet4you.net/index.php/vmc...evolution.html
e a tunze faz realmente 2500 l/h fui eu que me enganei  :SbOk: 
obrigado

----------


## joaopedrogomes

Boas vê este tópico

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/circulac...o-ideal-20388/




> adaptando as palavras dele para o teu caso





> Normalmente aponta-se para uma circulação compreendida entre 15 a 30 vezes o volume do teu aquário (consoante o tipo de corais que vais ter), o teu deve ter +/- 130 litros
> 
> Sendo assim podes apontar para no total algo entre os 3000 l/h a 4000l/h (eu sou apologista de uma excelente circulação para não criar zonas mortas e facilitar as trocas gasosas).
> 
> Nota que deve ser circulação "real"

----------


## Diogo Matias

Tirar ambas e meter uma Vortech?  :SbSourire: 
Sim, essa troca parece poder ser favorável! Desde que não cries um turbilhão no aquário, a circulação deve ser tão alta quanto possível!

As algas que mostravas anteriormente... são mesmo cianos! Com melhor circulação devem ir embora  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boas vê este tópico
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/f8/circulac...o-ideal-20388/


olá Joao 
obrigado pela tua atenção




> Tirar ambas e meter uma Vortech? 
> Sim, essa troca parece poder ser favorável! Desde que não cries um turbilhão no aquário, a circulação deve ser tão alta quanto possível!
> 
> As algas que mostravas anteriormente... são mesmo cianos! Com melhor circulação devem ir embora


Pois o ideal era mesmo uma Vortech, mas o orçamento anda curto tem que ficar para mais tarde  :Coradoeolhos: 
as algas depois de alguma ajuda que tive aqui e em outro forum fiquei a saber que são dinoflagelados, mas acho que agora está no bom caminho e finalmente estão a começar a desaparecer  :yb663: .

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  a todos
Aqui vai mais uma actualização do aquario.
Afinal as algas que estão a embelezar o meu aquario  :Coradoeolhos:  são Dinoflagelados e são bem chatos de combater.
Mas com a ajuda do André Silvestre a quem eu mais uma vez agradeço  :yb677:  elas têm vindo lentamente a morrer.
O que fiz foi desligar 2 lampadas e deixar apenas as actinicas ligadas, carvão activado e não fiz mais nenhuma Tpa, moderação na alimentação, deixei de dar comida congelada e apenas tenho dado flocos, espero que assim as algas consumam todos os nutrientes que estavam disponiveis. Mas continuo sem saber de onde surgio o problema.
Outra medida que vou tomar é a substituição de todas as lampadas por novas lampadas, como estas já têm 7 a 8 meses de uso pode ser uma das causas.
Não querendo alongar mais deixo aqui um video fresquinho feito hoje.

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Boas Paulo!

Sei o que estas a passar com as algas, tenho andado com esse problema há uns meses.
Inicialmente foi uma guerra inglória, parecia que quanto mais as tirava mais apareciam, de tal forma que cobriram os corais levando muitos deles a morrer. As soluções já foram quase todas apresentadas. Fotoperiodo menor, nada de TPA's, diminuição nas comidas congeladas e moderação na comida em geral, algo não referido é a utilização de resinas anti-fosfatos e carvão, tal como introdução diária de bactérias e alimento das mesmas. Comigo tem resultado as algas já quase que não existem.

Boa sorte

Cumps

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boas Paulo!
> 
> Sei o que estas a passar com as algas, tenho andado com esse problema há uns meses.
> Inicialmente foi uma guerra inglória, parecia que quanto mais as tirava mais apareciam, de tal forma que cobriram os corais levando muitos deles a morrer. As soluções já foram quase todas apresentadas. Fotoperiodo menor, nada de TPA's, diminuição nas comidas congeladas e moderação na comida em geral, algo não referido é a utilização de resinas anti-fosfatos e carvão, tal como introdução diária de bactérias e alimento das mesmas. Comigo tem resultado as algas já quase que não existem.
> 
> Boa sorte
> 
> Cumps


 :Olá:  Adão
Estas algas são muito chatas, eu tambem das primeiras vezes quando fazia a TPA semanal tinha o cuidado de as aspirar todas do areão e das rochas mas era tudo em vão, no dia a seguir estava tudo ainda pior é uma desolação ver o aquario dominado por estas algas.
Carvão estou a utilizar o que não estou a utilizar são resinas anti-fosfatos mas é a proxima coisa a utilizar  :SbOk: .
As bactérias estava a utilizar desde o primeiro dia o MicrōBacter7 da Brightwell Aquatics, mas como não consigo perceber o porquê do aparecimento das algas deixei de adicionar.
Mas já esteve muito pior neste momento vou notando melhorias todos os dias  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Algumas vezes, esses problemas são provenientes da própria rocha, nomeadamente se for rocha morta.
No Brasil, muitos foram os aquários desmontados devido à rocha morta 'Premium'...
Até se desfaziam...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Bom dia
> 
> Algumas vezes, esses problemas são provenientes da própria rocha, nomeadamente se for rocha morta.
> No Brasil, muitos foram os aquários desmontados devido à rocha morta 'Premium'...
> Até se desfaziam...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá:  Pedro
Tambem li alguns relatos de problemas devido á rocha morta "Premium", eu realmente tenho rocha morta no meu aquario mas não é dessa.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

Por lapso meu esqueci-me de agradecer tambem a grande ajuda que o membro Cesar Soares me deu por isso peço-lhe desculpa por isso.
Obrigado

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  a todos
Venho relatar como está a evoluir o aquario.
actualização do setup
Setup:
Data da montagem - 28-08-2010
Aquario - 65x50x40 com coluna seca externa, tubo ladrão de 25mm e esgoto de 32mm
Sump - 60x30x40
Iluminação - Calha Blau com 4x24w
Circulação - Tunze 6025 + Hidor Koralia nano total circulação 3400 litros/Hora
Retorno - Bomba EHEIM Compact+ 3000 Caudal: 1500-3000L/h 
Escumador - TMC V2 Skim 400 Protein Skimmer
Para aquarios até 400 litros 2400l/hr
Aquecimento - 2 Termoestatos Eheim 150w
Rocha morta - 10 Kilos
Rocha viva - 5 Kilos
Areia - BIO-ACTIVE - SAMOA PINK areia viva - 9KG - Natures Ocean
Vivos:
1-Amphiprion ocellaris
1-Chrysiptera parasema
1-Lysmata amboinensis
3-Tectus fenestratus
3-Trochus sp
Corais:
Sarcophyton sp
Protopalythoa sp

Os malditos dinoflagelados finalmente desapareceram  :yb663: , uma luta de praticamente 2 meses.
Segui o seguinte metodo pode ser que seja util para alguem:
-Deixei de fazer TPAs
-Carvão activado
-Desligar 2 lampadas ficando apenas as actinicas ligadas.
-Alimentação apenas flocos, deixei de dar comida congelada.
-Deixei de adicionar MB7 (Brightwell Aquatics MicroBacter7).
-Remoção manualmente das algas e o que fica-se a flutuar era apanhado com um camaroeiro.
Tive algumas mortes de Turbos, parece que estas algas são toxicas para eles.
Esta semana vou voltar á rotina normal do aquario, fazer a TPA vamos ver como corre.
Tive a 1ª baixa no aquario, 1 ocellaris ontem á noite dei de comer estava tudo bem, comeu perfeitamente como sempre mas mais tarde perto da hora em que as luzes se desligam começou a ter um comportamento estranho a nadar na vertical sempre á superficie e a ser mandado de um lado para o outro, como se estivesse a ficar sem forças para nadar.
Hoje de manhã fui ver como estava, não o consegui encontrar procurei em tudo o que era sitio dentro e fora do aquario e nada, desapareceu  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  a todos
Deixo aqui algumas fotos do meu aquario.
Espero pelas vossas criticas e opiniões  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

continuação....

























Obirgado a todos

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Gostei,do teu aqua e essas algas com sempre sao chatas.
Tambem e normal o teu aqua só tem dois meses.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Gostei,do teu aqua e essas algas com sempre sao chatas.
> Tambem e normal o teu aqua só tem dois meses.


 :Olá:  Mauro
Chatas é favor são uma autêntica dor de cabeça, mas felizmente já estão controladas.
obrigado pela tua visita  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Paulo, há quanto tempo  :Big Grin: 

Está muito bonito este aquário assim como os vivos que estão com óptimo aspecto.  :SbOk: 

Estive a rever o teu tópico anterior e achei piada à conversa que tivemos em que não estavas muito convencido em mudar para 1 aquário maior :P eheheh e cá estamos nós !!!

Fiquei com uma dúvida em relação ao ocellaris que te desapareceu. Nas fotos seguintes aparecem dois, compraste outro ou ele apareceu?

Um grande abraço e boa sorte  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Olá Paulo, há quanto tempo 
> 
> Está muito bonito este aquário assim como os vivos que estão com óptimo aspecto. 
> 
> Estive a rever o teu tópico anterior e achei piada à conversa que tivemos em que não estavas muito convencido em mudar para 1 aquário maior :P eheheh e cá estamos nós !!!
> 
> Fiquei com uma dúvida em relação ao ocellaris que te desapareceu. Nas fotos seguintes aparecem dois, compraste outro ou ele apareceu?
> 
> Um grande abraço e boa sorte


olá João
pois acabei mesmo por mudar para um um pouco maior  :Coradoeolhos: 
Os ocellaris tem sido o meu calcanhar de aquiles neste aquario, comprei 2 passado um tempo desapareceu um durante a noite, voltei a comprar outro e voltou a morrer mais um da mesma maneira, tornei a comprar mais um e morreu com Brooklinella,podes ver aqui neste topico http://www.reefforum.net/f4/mortes-e...aquario-21191/ agora apenas tenho um.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

ola a todos
mais um pequeno video do meu aquario, não á grandes novidades apenas mais do mesmo  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Seguro

Paulo não aparece nada... tenta meter o link de novo sff

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Paula não aparece nada... tenta meter o link de novo sff


Olá João acho que fizeste uma pequena confusão com o meu nome "Paula"  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Não sei o que se passou com o link, mas vou por novamente.  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

Aqui está o link para o video
YouTube - MOV04143.MPG

----------


## João Seguro

OMG, mil desculpas!!! Já editei e tudo :P

Vou vê-lo  :Wink:  olha como ficou aquela questão da fungia que tinhas e que ficou branca já há algum tempo. Não me lembro bem o que aconteceu depois.. Morreu mesmo?

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> OMG, mil desculpas!!! Já editei e tudo :P
> 
> Vou vê-lo  olha como ficou aquela questão da fungia que tinhas e que ficou branca já há algum tempo. Não me lembro bem o que aconteceu depois.. Morreu mesmo?


A fungia acabou mesmo por morrer.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  a todos
Estive hoje a medir alguns valores do aquario e obtive estes resultados
Calcio - 420
Magnesio - 1000
Ph - 8.4
Kh - 6
o magnesio está um pouco baixo, mas o que me fez mais confusão é o valor de Kh estar a 6, isto é possivel ou será que o teste esta marado.
Se alguem me conseguir explicar o que poderá estar a acontecer agradeço
Cumprimentos
Paulo Rocha

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Paulo como tens feito a adição de kalk? poderá ser disso penso eu

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Boas Paulo como tens feito a adição de kalk? poderá ser disso penso eu


olá João
nunca usei kalk desde que montei o aquario mas como tinha sempre os valores mais ou menos equilibrados, achas que poderá ser dai?

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, então e novidades? Já resolveste o problema do KH?

----------

